# Breviceps macrops



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Anyone else keep these? Just picked up 2.1 today and would love to hear people's experiences with them.


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Or maybe they are Breviceps namaquensis, they look like it I guess. They were sold as macrops but they don't really look like them.


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

They are B.namaquensis, not the B.macrops that was dubbed the "Cutest Frog in the World" (A frog that a majority of people want to keep just because of the call it makes when under threat). Most places sell the Breviceps species as "Desert Rain Frogs" because they know that is the title of the YouTube video that most people have seen, so they have a guarantee that they would sell. 

I am not overly sure if B.macrops is actually kept in captivity, it would be something I would like to find out more about.  

But to confirm this you would need it's Locality Data/Collection point of origin.

They are lovely specimens!  Well done, you should post more photos up!!


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Alex M had B.adspersus a while back.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/677760-rain-frogs-breviceps-adspersus.html

and has B.mossambicus at the moment
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/905475-breviceps-african-rain-frogs.html


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I guess seeing as I have 2.1 I would like a go at breeding but I can't find any reports at all


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> Alex M had B.adspersus a while back.
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/677760-rain-frogs-breviceps-adspersus.html
> 
> and has B.mossambicus at the moment
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/905475-breviceps-african-rain-frogs.html


You got there first, dude! :lol2:


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

dragon's den said:


> Thanks for the replies. I guess seeing as I have 2.1 I would like a go at breeding but I can't find any reports at all


For most of the Breviceps genus, I think breeding in captivity has never been accomplished (or it's been kept pretty quiet/only been done a few times). It's the same with other genus's such as the Scaphiophyrne they have hardly had any success with breeding using natural methods, especially S.gottlebei. 

To initiate breeding, I imagine it would be very much the same principle as simulating natural conditions for most other species. You would certainly need to replicate those weather patterns by drying them out, lowering temperature and supplying less food (Please note that the individuals will need to be an adequate weight prior to doing this - a weight I wouldn't know, as this doesn't appear to have been recorded)... 

If you find anything, be sure to post it up as I would be interested in knowing for future reference!


----------

